# AVIANO i640G



## Oaktree11 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello All,

We have just purchased a Burstner Aviano I640G, based on a 2.3 Fiat Ducato and manufactured in 2008.

We are new to motorhoming but this van seems ideal for us. We especially wanted fixed twin beds and a roomy garage.

I was wondering if there are any other owners of i640G's out there and what their experience with them has been...trying to gain knowledge quickly here!

Thanks

John


----------

